# BB travel bag, DecalGirl skin, Oberon... Combo pics!



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

My K2 is now fully dressed. I think I might get a different skin for this combo tho. It's BorsaBella in Shower Clouds, Orient skin, River Garden Oberon.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful akjak! I have the Orient skin also.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice indeed. I think the Orient skin goes very well with that cover, though (I have it, too).


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice!  I think it all goes great together!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice!  Great combination.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very nice!  Looks like an expensive combo


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Three of my favorites!  I think they look excellent together--what don't you like about the skin?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo! I love it!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonderful combination, akjak.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> what don't you like about the skin?


I think I could find one that matched the BB bag a little better.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I like the three that you have chosen too!


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the same Red River Garden and have ordered the Orient Garden skin. Couldn't find a Borsabella bag that was just right with it. Ended up with the black and white one since I like the combo of black, white and red. Will post a photo when I get it all.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cute! I like it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Akjak, That's a beautiful combination. They all work well together.

Maureen, I have that same fabric as well. It's beautiful. I don't have that one in a travel bag though.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Love it!  I am trying to decide if Shower Cloud is the pattern I want to go with Forest Cover (in fern).  I think I do, but keep checking to see what new fabrics come up this week.  Right now I have the Belkin padded in hot pink - love the case, but the color coordinating - not so much!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

akjak said:


> I think I could find one that matched the BB bag a little better.


Oh, I think the Orient skin coordinates very well with the BB bag. It picks up the tans/browns and the reds. Very nice, IMHO.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Lovely combination!


----------

